
Please take care of my plant - znpy
http://www.pleasetakecareofmyplant.com/
======
riebschlager
Yep. Relying on the internet for consensus is a solid idea. I vote we name it
Planty McPlantface.

------
gozur88
This is pretty cool, though I don't think the plant will survive.

------
finnn
Is anyone else unable to watch the live video feed? All it says is "No
compatible source was found for this media"

~~~
tylerjaywood
I think nest doesn't work on non-iOS mobile

~~~
finnn
I'm on Chrome Desktop (on Linux)

~~~
thoughtpalette
Works for me on Chrome Desktop El Capitan

------
ape4
Hope his apartment has flood insurance.

~~~
kevinwang
Max 1 watering a day though

------
shekhar101
My office blocks this website for some reason. Category: abused-drugs

